# Tuesday from hell: 5/22



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

8-10 PM is looking like a train wreck on my To Do Lists.

Dancing with the Stars results show on ABC
Veronica Mars 2 hrs on CW
NCIS on CBS

don't know if House has an episode on 5/22 or not

I need more than two tuners. 

Jan


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh yea? Thursday nights were hell nights for me. I had the following regularly all on at the same time:
Ugly Betty
Smallville
Are you smarter than a 5th grader?
Survivor (now finally ended, but what about that new pirate reality show?)
The Office

Plus, other specials would also appear in that time slot. Painful!!!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> 8-10 PM is looking like a train wreck on my To Do Lists.
> 
> Dancing with the Stars results show on ABC
> Veronica Mars 2 hrs on CW
> ...


Surely you have a friend that can be talked into throwing a Dancing party, even if it's just you and them. Bring snacks, watch there live, and record the rest.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> don't know if House has an episode on 5/22 or not


No, it doesn't. The next episode (the season finale) is on 29 May.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> No, it doesn't. The next episode (the season finale) is on 29 May.


What? House went through the 8 weeks or so of all brand new episodes? Wow, that was so quick.

*Edit:* I just looked at my Tivo's To Do list and it seems as though there is not even a repeat episode slated for that slot... at least that is what my Tivo is believing right now.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Einselen said:


> _(...)_ it seems as though there is not even a repeat episode slated for that slot... at least that is what my Tivo is believing right now.


Believe your TiVo. On 22 May at 9PM ET is the first episode of _On the Lot_, a filmmaking reality show.


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

Obviously you need 4 tivos in the house like we have


----------



## Zrealm (Apr 25, 2005)

Einselen said:


> What? House went through the 8 weeks or so of all brand new episodes? Wow, that was so quick.
> 
> *Edit:* I just looked at my Tivo's To Do list and it seems as though there is not even a repeat episode slated for that slot... at least that is what my Tivo is believing right now.


Yep - amazing how quick it flies with new episodes and springtime 

Top Secret, Fetal Position, Airborne, Act Your Age, House Training, Family, Resignation, and finally The Jerk.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Believe your TiVo. On 22 May at 9PM ET is the first episode of _On the Lot_, a filmmaking reality show.


I should have known that. Thanks for reminding me I need to adjust that season pass.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Believe your TiVo. On 22 May at 9PM ET is the first episode of _On the Lot_, a filmmaking reality show.


I noticed that the Fox Reality channel is showing multiple episodes of "On the Lot".. For instance, on 5/27, it is showing at 3 PM/4 PM, and 6 PM/7 PM, each show 1 hour, but the first episode showing on Fox is 1 hour, and the other is 35 minutes.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

NCIS is on at 8 PM and Dancing with the Stars doesn't start until 9 PM, so they can be on the same TiVo.

Since there is no episode of House, TiVo #2 can then record the back-to-back Veronica Mars episodes.

So I guess I'm okay after all. I need to cross-check the Recording Histories to figure out why I thought I was hosed in the first place.

Jan


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

May I *strongly* recommend The Futon Critic for all of your scheduling needs?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks!

I knew about The Futon Critic, of course -- but I had not seen the listings page before.

:up: :up: :up:

I wonder if my Guide Data had originally been showing _Dancing with the Stars_ from 8-10 with the Batchelor at 10, and then later ABC swapped them. Oh, well, problem solved. Rats, there goes my excuse to buy a third TiVo. 

Jan


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Futon has had the listings guide for quite some time, but they finally got smart and moved it to the home page with their last redesign. I have 4 tuners, 2 DTiVos, so I don't usually worry about conflicts anymore. Still, the watch Dance live party was a good idea, no?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It was a fun idea.  

Jan


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I have three TiVos in the house including a DTiVo so I have four tuners at my disposal to handle these situations. As things worked out this season, I didn't need them. There were never more than two shows on in any one time slot for me. It's still useful to have a cable backup when DTV is hit by rain fade.

As for The Futon Critic, I use their reviews of new shows to decide what to give a look-see for the new season. Then once I start watching a show, I put it on "My Shows" list. That way I can always see what is happening with all of them from a single page. They still don't lists shows for all the cable networks or even PBS.

I may need all the tuners next season as I'm only losing The Class and Studio 60 from this years lineup. Then again, I'm just about burned out on 24.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Note that there are two separate episodes of Veronica Mars, at 8:00 and 9:00 ET. So if you're checking your To Do list, make sure it's in there twice (if that's what you want, of course).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, they're both on there.

Futon Critic says:



> 8 PM The CW veronica mars: weevils wobble but they don't go down (#3T5819)
> [new episode - special time]
> 9 PM The CW veronica mars: the ***** is back (#3T5820)
> [3rd season finale]


Jan


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Cool. Kinda works out that House isn't on that night. Strange, though, for a regular prime-time show to wrap up the season _after_ Memorial Day. Well, unusual anyway.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

House gets repeated on Fridays two weeks after the original air date. That's when I get mine.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> House gets repeated on Fridays two weeks after the original air date. That's when I get mine.


Yeah, but with Stargate: SG-1 and Stargate:Atlantis going on Friday night again, I was getting a space crunch on Friday instead.

Oh, well, since there's no new House on the 22nd, crisis averted.

Jan


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I wonder if my Guide Data had originally been showing _Dancing with the Stars_ from 8-10 with the Batchelor at 10, and then later ABC swapped them. Oh, well, problem solved. Rats, there goes my excuse to buy a third TiVo.
> 
> Jan


Boston Legal was slotted for the 10 PM time but they pushed back the season finale to 5/29 so that DWTS could have it's two hour finale.


----------

